
Introduction to Julia – Part 1 - Anon84
http://pyvideo.org/video/2754/introduction-to-julia-part-1
======
EvanMiller
I met David at JuliaCon a couple weeks ago -- he's a physics professor at the
National University of Mexico and a charming interlocutor. I haven't made it
through this (4-hour) tutorial myself, but the word among the core developers
on the Julia mailing list is that it is very, very good.

As others have posted, the 3-hour second part is here:
[http://pyvideo.org/video/2753/introduction-to-julia-
part-2](http://pyvideo.org/video/2753/introduction-to-julia-part-2)

------
countersixte
Direct YouTube links (pyvideo.org loading is slow at the moment)

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWkgEddb4-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWkgEddb4-A)

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3JH5Bg46yU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3JH5Bg46yU)

------
StefanKarpinski
David did a phenomenal job with this tutorial and I highly recommend this as a
starting point for anyone who wants a good, digestible (and entertaining)
intro to Julia.

------
platz
While I thought this language was tailored for numerical computations, I've
heard of people using it as a fast general purpose language too for those that
want c like performance but don't want to write c

------
Anon84
And part 2: [http://pyvideo.org/video/2753/introduction-to-julia-
part-2](http://pyvideo.org/video/2753/introduction-to-julia-part-2)

